# sps oben oder unten



## Markus (19 Juni 2003)

spontane frage die mir grad einfällt...

ich habe sowohl schaltschränke gesehen wo die sps oben eigebaut war als auch welche wo sie unten war.

unten macht sinn wegen der wärme, oben macht sinn weil der bediener benutzer leichter auch die leds sehen kann.

oder hat das was anderes auf sich?
wie wird das in euren betreiben gehandhabt?
gibts da konkrete vorschrifften oder richtlinien?


----------



## Josef Scholz (19 Juni 2003)

Ich setze die SPS grundsätzlich nach oben .

Hauptgrund ist die Platzersparniss im Schaltschrank.
Oberhalb der SPS sind keine Anschlüsse, also muß dort auch kein Kanal sein.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2003)

In Anlagen ohne größere thermische Lasten, baue ich sie nach oben (Grund: siehe Vorredner).
Sind höhere Temeraturen zu erwarten fallen i.d.R. auch die Schaltschränke (Standschaltschrank) größer aus. Dann verbaue ich sie im mittelen Bereich der Platte.


----------



## nilpferd (20 Juni 2003)

Hallo,
ausgewachsene SPSen (300/400) werden bei uns auch meistens oben verbaut. Anders sieht es mit der DP aus. Wir verwenden meist ET200S und da bietet es sich an, die Terminalmodule gleich als Klemmleiste für die externen Sensoren und Aktoren zu verwenden und so Platz zu sparen.

Thermische Probleme haben wir selten. Wenns zu warm wird oder der Schrank in einer brüllheissen Umgebung steht, kommt halt eine Klimatür rein.
Ob mit oder ohne Klimatür ist glaube ich oben oder unten aus diesem Grund recht egal. Wer seine SPS direkt über einer Batterie Netzdrosseln oder Bremswiderständen aufbaut ist selber Schuld...

Grüsse,
nilpferd


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2003)

*SPS im Schaltschrank*

Bei uns ist der Aufbau immer mehr oder weniger gleich.
Immer von Links nach Rechts bei mehreren Bauteilarten.
OBEN Sicherungen ,Steuertrafo
Nächste Ebene Motorschutzschalter und Sicherungen für Steuerspannung 
Nächste Ebene Leistungsschütze und  Netzteil
Nächste Ebene SPS, Rangierklemmen Steuerspannung, NOT-AUS Relais
Nächste Ebene FU's
Letzte Ebene Abgangsklemmen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2003)

*Sps ganz oben*

also ich arbeite in einer firma für sonderapplikationen und bei uns kommt es auch vor dass die sps von unten nach oben in die seite des schaltschrankes montiert wird.

jedoch stehen im montagehandbuch von siemens bestimmte mindestabständ welche logischerweise eingehalten werden sollten

mfg billy


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2003)

*keine Patentlösung*

Ich denke mal das es da keine Patentlösung gibt.
Jede Firma hat ihren eigenen Stil. 
Manchmal kommen Kundenvorgaben hinzu.
Ich persönlich baue die SPS eigentlich immer nach oben weil ich mich bei Reperaturen nicht bücken will um die Ein- und Ausgänge zu kontrollieren. )


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2003)

Du kannst die SPS einbauen wo du willst, es gibt keine Vorschriften dafür.

Gruss.
Roland.


----------



## Runtime (15 Oktober 2004)

denke auch - so wie du am Besten mit dem Platz auskommst...

wenn Platz genug ist , dann so das die Kabelführung günstig ist...


----------



## Heinz (19 Oktober 2004)

Roland schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst die SPS einbauen wo du willst, es gibt keine Vorschriften dafür.
> 
> Gruss.
> Roland.



Im Grunde schon richtig, aber die Mindestabstände zu anderen Geräten einhalten. Für eine gute Lüftung sorgen. Und natürlich nicht über den Geräten mit der meisten Wärmeentwicklung.

Von solchen Randbedingung mal abgesehen, ist der Einbauort relativ egal.

Ich bevorzuge den Einbau oben.
1.) Oben kein Kanal (bleibt sowieso offen)
2.) Die LED sind klar erkennbar (EA's LED, Bus LED's usw.) 
3.) in der Regel setze ich Notauskombinationen etc unterhalb der SPS
4.) geringe aufsteigende Wärme
5.) Bei der IBS Wartung etc. kann das Notebook unten im Schrank stehen und die SPS ist zugänglich.

Der Kundenwunsch ist natürlich zu beachten.


----------



## edi (19 Oktober 2004)

Hallo ,



> Du kannst die SPS einbauen wo du willst, es gibt keine Vorschriften dafür.



Natürlich sollte man nicht nur die Wärmentwicklung beachten sondern
auch auf eventuelle EMV-Vorschriften Rücksicht nehmen.
SPS direkt neben Stromrichter...könnte Probleme geben......

Gruß
edi


----------



## Heinz (19 Oktober 2004)

@edi

Stimmt, die EMV habe ich nicht mit aufgezählt. Extrem wichtig!!!!


----------



## Limbo (24 Oktober 2004)

SPS in Augenhöhe ist immer gut.
Unten würde ich sie nicht einbauen, wenn wie bei S5 135/155 starke Lüfter drunter sind. Der Staub soll gefälligst unten liegen bleiben.

Nun sagt bitte nicht, dass die 135/155 nicht mehr aktuell ist, es gibt noch Anwendungsgebiete, wo die S7 noch nicht zugelassen ist. 

Limbo


----------

